# Question on fresh pasta



## JohnT (Jan 15, 2016)

Does anyone make fresh pasta using a pasta machine? If you do, then could you list the exact steps you take in making it (from making the dough through cooking it)?

I made one attempt last weekend, but the pasta came out too firm and gritty.


----------



## JimmyT (Jan 15, 2016)

Did you try google or YouTube? My wife wanted to make pie crust from scratch this past thanksgiving and her recipe she had just wasn't working out. I got on YouTube and within a half an hour it was in the oven baking and it turned out great. Worth a shot anyways but you know how YouTube is, gotta sift through the bs videos.


----------



## salcoco (Jan 15, 2016)

I have not made some in quite a while but first thought is not enough water. I agree with the You tube idea.


----------



## Steve_M (Jan 15, 2016)

My dough is basically 1-2 cups flour pinch of salt 2 eggs 1tsp olive oil. Literally mix on counter top old world style! Make a well, crack eggs into it use hands to incorporate flour. Knead just a few times then with pasta machine (we have manual crank model). Widest setting pass dough thru few times then progressively crank rollers down. My flour is your basic unbleached type, I would like to try the "00" or durum wheat sometime. 

Steve


----------



## JohnT (Jan 15, 2016)

Steve_M said:


> My dough is basically 1-2 cups flour pinch of salt 2 eggs 1tsp olive oil. Literally mix on counter top old world style! Make a well, crack eggs into it use hands to incorporate flour. Knead just a few times then with pasta machine (we have manual crank model). Widest setting pass dough thru few times then progressively crank rollers down. My flour is your basic unbleached type, I would like to try the "00" or durum wheat sometime.
> 
> Steve


 
Once formed, do you let it dry or rest? How long do you cook the fresh pasta for?


----------



## Steve_M (Jan 15, 2016)

Usually I'll let it rest for 30 minutes or so. I have had better success hanging it from rod or back of chair, rather than tossing it with some flour on a towel. Cooking it good rolling boil salted water (I like more salt than SWMBO) for maybe 5-6 minutes but go with your "bite" test to be sure. 

Steve


----------



## 2020steve (Jan 15, 2016)

Steve_M said:


> Usually I'll let it rest for 30 minutes or so. I have had better success hanging it from rod or back of chair, rather than tossing it with some flour on a towel. Cooking it good rolling boil salted water (I like more salt than SWMBO) for maybe 5-6 minutes but go with your "bite" test to be sure.
> 
> Steve



And serve with extra virgin olive oil and five year old Chianti.


----------



## TonyR (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi John. When I make pasta I use 1 part semolina flour, 2 parts white flour. I mix in a few eggs, olive oil, pinch of salt and tiny bit of water about 1 TBS. Mix, when incorporated knead the dough till smooth and not gritty. ( 2 or 3 min) I roll mine in the shape of a log, wrap the dough in plastic wrap place in fridge for at least 30 minutes. Tip #1 The dough cannot be sticky or too dry. Tip #2 if dough is a TINY bit sticky dust with corn starch as you run it thru the pasta machine. VERY VERY easy to make pasta any more questions pm me. Goog luck


----------



## JohnT (Jan 18, 2016)

TonyR said:


> Hi John. When I make pasta I use 1 part semolina flour, 2 parts white flour. I mix in a few eggs, olive oil, pinch of salt and tiny bit of water about 1 TBS. Mix, when incorporated knead the dough till smooth and not gritty. ( 2 or 3 min) I roll mine in the shape of a log, wrap the dough in plastic wrap place in fridge for at least 30 minutes. Tip #1 The dough cannot be sticky or too dry. Tip #2 if dough is a TINY bit sticky dust with corn starch as you run it thru the pasta machine. VERY VERY easy to make pasta any more questions pm me. Goog luck


 
Thanks, I will give that a try. I think that my problem was that it was too dry, not kneaded enough, and pure semolina..


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 18, 2016)

JohnT said:


> ... and pure semolina..



I've only done homemade pasta a handful of times, but I don't think 100% semolina is an issue. 

I use this:







And this recipe from the back of the package:


Ingredients  

2 Tbsp Olive Oil
2 Eggs or 3 Egg Whites, beaten
1-1/2 cups Semolina Flour
2 Tbsp Water
1/2 tsp Sea Salt


Instructions 

1.Combine semolina and salt, add beaten eggs (or egg whites), water and oil. Mix to make a stiff dough. Knead 10 minutes or until dough is elastic. Wrap dough in towel or place in plastic bag and let rest for 20 minutes. On a lightly floured surface roll out to desired thickness and cut as desired.

Bring a large pot of water containing 1/2 teaspoon olive oil to a boil. Add pasta and cook until tender (approximately 3 - 5 minutes). When making lasagna, no need to boil noodles. Add directly to your recipe.

Makes 6 servings.


----------

